

Code koans for C? - anuragramdasan
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6892080/code-koans-for-c

======
abyx
Do you want us the SO question? Doesn't seem to have valuable answers

~~~
anuragramdasan
I was wondering why there were not any C koans. Interestingly most of the
original "koans" were about Unix and Lisp. Kind of makes sense to have code
koans for them too.

